# Wie genau funktioniert ein BUS.



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Wie genau funktioniert ein Bus? Funktioniert jeder Bus gleich, es gibt ja verschiedene.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
am besten hier mal vorbeischauen, sonst bekomme ich noch Blasen an den Fingern  :lol: http://www.feldbusse.de/


----------



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für den Link.

Was ich auf dieser Seite nicht fand, bis wie weit kann man ein Bus-Kabel verlegen. 

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
für welchen Bus? Bei AS-I und Interbus müßten die Längen mit dabeistehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 August 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie genau funktioniert ein Bus? Funktioniert jeder Bus gleich, es gibt ja verschiedene.
> 
> mfg andi



Hallo,

gute Grundlagen zu Bussystemen gibt es hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_(Datenverarbeitung)

Es gibt sehr viele Bussysteme, die Aufgrund der 
entsprechenden Aufgaben sehr verschieden sind. 

Z. B ist der PCI-Bus was ganz anderes als der ASi-Bus.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Für den Profibus würde ich gerne die Länge wissen. Wenn man z.B.: 2 Bussysteme hat kann man die dann auf einen zusammen legen, ich glaube nicht oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 August 2005)

Hallo,

siehe hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...ment&SearchArea=alle&id=37627&F11Marker=false

Wenn die Teilnehmer-Adressen unterschiedlich sind, geht auch das Zusammenlegen (wenn die Längen nicht überschritten werden).


Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

Edit: Alte Rechtschreibfehler raus- und neue reingemacht


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
für Profibus, das sind aber die maximalen Längen:
Bitrate [kbit/s]     maximale Länge eines Segmentes in m 
9,6; 19,2; 45,45; 93,75 kbit/s        1200m
187,5  kbit/s                                 1000m 
500    kbit/s                                  400m 
1500   kbit/s                                  200 m
3000, 6000; 12000 kbit/s                100m


eine Umsetzung von Bussen ist meist möglich(ich kenne nicht alle Busse  )


----------



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf einer anderen Seite was über den EIB-Bus gelesen. Da stand z.B.: in einem Hotel kann von der Reception aus kontrolliert werden ob das Licht aus ist oder fenster offen sind. Wird da über den Bus 0 oder 1 abgefragt sowie bei einer SPS, oder sendet der Schalter wenn er 0 oder 1 eine andere Spannung über den Bus.

mfg andi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 August 2005)

Hallo,

auch dazu gibt es bei wikipedia was:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Installationsbus

Dort steht, dass jeder Teilnehmer senden darf. Es kann 
also so sein, dass das Zimmer seinen Zustand bzw. 
Zustandsänderungen melden kann.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
deine Fragen werden beantwortet, wenn Du dir z.B. einen Bus selber bastellst, verbinde 2 SPS mit 2 Drähten Masse und Signalleitung, und dann sendest Du z.B. 1 langes Signal und danach eine Lücke, dann je nachdem 1 oder 0, danach wieder eine Lücke usw. das läuft in einem Zeitraster ab, zwar langsam ist aber ein Bussystem, und so vereinfacht läuft ein Bussystem, muß natürlich auch noch eine Adresse übergeben werden bei mehreren Teilnehmern.


----------



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann nehme ich bei einer einen Ausgang zum Senden und bei der anderen einen Eingang zum Empfangen.
Ich habe zwei Cpu´s herum liegen, kann ich die auch mit BUS verbinden über die COM-Schnittstellen?

Danke.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
wenn Du senden und empfangen willst ist auch die Masse mitzuführen, ich nehme mal an Du hast 2 200er rumliegen, da kannst natürlich super loslegen die kannst auf unterschiedliche Weise verkuppeln.


----------



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja ich hab 2 200. Ok ein Draht zum Senden einer zum Empfangen. Wenn ich zum Senden und Empfangen jeweils einen Ein.- und Ausgang nehmen würde, dann kenne ich mich aus. Aber so wie du meinst mit Masse, wo soll ich die anklemmen.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
bei der Masse der Eingänge, aber wenn Du 2 200er hast gibt auch fast fertige Programme über die freie Kommunikation http://www2.automation.siemens.com/microset/html_00/support/tipps/tt-kommunizieren.htm
ansonsten wie gesagt, selbst machen, ist dann seeeehhhr langsam, kann aber dann an fast jede SPS angebunden werden.


----------



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ethernet ist das auch ein Bus?

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 August 2005)

Hallo,
Ethernet so wie Du es kennst ja (grob gesehen) , gibt aber noch jede Menge Spielarten, es kommt eigentlich nur auf das Protokoll an.


----------



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Danke, ich werde das mit meiner 200 mal probieren.

mfg andi


----------



## Helmut (8 August 2005)

Hallo MRT,

wennst 200 hast hast ja eh schon gewonnen.

Geh mal in die SW unter <Extras, Operationsassistent>, dann NETR/NETW auswählen.

Jetzt kannst zwischen den CPU's daten austauschen.

Max. zulässige Entfernungen findest im S7-200 HB.

Eine genaue Beschreibung findest du auf der 2'ten CD der SW unter:
<Anwedungsbeispiele, Tips und Tricks für die Programmierung, Kommunikation> findest du ein Beispiel "Kaskadierung von mehreren S7-200 CPU's" 
Das ist doch genau das was du suchst.   

gruss

helmut


----------

